# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  { لَيْتَنِيْ أَسْتَطِيعْ أَنْ ..... ! }

## shams spring

َ*ليْتَنِيْ أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ ....!
/
\
/
\
/
\

.. ..

*

----------


## shams spring

*لَيْتَني أستَطيعُ أنْ أرحَلَ بِيْ الى 

هُناكْ 

حَيْثُ تَلْتَقِي البيوت بالمياهْ وتَغرَق ..!



19/تشرين اول /2012م
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ليْتَنِيْ أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ.....
اشتـــري النسيـــان

----------


## shams spring

*لـَيـتـَني أستَطيعُ أن أغوصَ فـ؟ي أعماقِ فـِكْرِك َ .. لأحَرَكَهُ تِجــاهـ~ـي ..!!

19/تشرين أول / 2012م

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ليتني أستطيع أن ..

التقي بأحبتي

لارتوي من حبهم الصادق

----------


## shams spring

*لَيــتنـي أستَطيــعُ أن أخبرك ..كَـمْ تَمَنـيتُكَ سِـرا ً ..!*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لَيْتَنِيْ أَسْتَطِيْعُ اَلْتَوَغُّلَ فيْ أَعْمَاْقِ أَعْمَاْقِ قَلْبِكْ
لِأَقْتَلِعَ مِنْهُ شَتَلَاْتِ اَلْأَلَمِ وَ أَزْرَعَ بِذارَ اَلْحُبِّ فِيْهْ وَ مِنْ شَلّاْلِ دَمِيْ اَْلحَاْنيِ إِلَيْكَ أَرْوِيْهْ

----------


## (dodo)

ليتني استطيع البوح بما في داخلي لكن بداخلي خوف ان تبدأ أمامي طرق جديده للعذاب

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ليتني استطيع

ان اهديكِ حنينا بحر الجمر وعشقا شهيا بنكهة الخمر

----------


## &روان&

ليتني استطيع ان اعود طفلة كل همي لعبتي  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ليتني أستطيع
    أن أجعل الزمن سريع

----------


## &روان&

ليتني اعود الى ذاك الزمن

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ليتني استطيع
    ان اقاسم من تسال خاطري ذات المكان

----------


## دموع الغصون

ليتني استطيع ان أجدد ثقتي بك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ليتني استطيع العودة الى طفولتي

----------


## shams spring

*لَيتني أستطيعُ الرَحيلَ من كُل الاماكن التي لا تحتويكْ ..!*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ليتني استطيع ان اجمع كل سعادة الكون بين كفيك انت

----------


## shams spring

*لَيـتَنـي أستَطــيعُ أن أغفو قليلا ..!*

----------


## shams spring

*لَيتـني أسْتَطيعُ أن ألمَـحَ طيْفَكَ بين أطيـافِ العابريـنْ ..!

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لَيْتَنِيْ أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أَنَالَ كُلَّ مَا أَتَمَنَّاهْ ..

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ليتنـــي استطيـــع محــادثتكــ مرة" أخيــرة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ليتني استطيع رؤيتك الان

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ليتني 
.
.
استطيع
.
.
ان
.
.
انسى

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ليتني 
استطيع 
ان 
اتحمل 
فكرة 
بعدك عني

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليتني استطيع أن أحتضن طيفك 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليتني أستطيع أن أصفع التاريخ 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ليتني استطيع البعد عنك ونسيانك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليتني أستطيع إيقاف الزمن في حضرة اللقاء 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ليْتَنِيْ أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ ....!
/
\
/
\
/
\ اتراجع عن اخر خطواتي*

----------


## Love Permanent

ليتني استطيع 
نسيااااانك...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ليتني أستطيع . . الذهاب هنالكـ ,,

*

----------


## &روان&

ليتني استطيع ان انساك.............

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ليتني أستطيع أن أخدمكـ . . 

وأن ألغي ذلكـ القرار . . ليتني .
*

----------


## &روان&

ليتك تسطيع  ..............

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ليتني استطيع الوصول اليك بهذه اللحظة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليتني أستطيع التسلل إلى أجفان الغيوم 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

ليتني استطيع نسج حلم من الخيال اعيش به اياما واصحوا على ما هو اجمل من ذلك بتحقيق هذا الخيال

----------


## علاء سماره

ليتني استطيع ان اغير شيء

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليتني أستطيع أن أسحق بعض من تفاصيلك 


*

----------

